# 'طلب فيديو كورس umts بالعربي



## احمد المدحتي (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو منكم اللي عندة كورس عن الumts بالعربي وجزاكم الله خيرا اللي عندنا اني جدا محتاجه والبركة فيكم


----------

